# postfix-postdrop problem (with Pine) ** requesting info

## Accipiter

I'm having a problem with Postfix similar to the one in this thread. I can't read German, so I hope someone can help me out in this regard. If I attempt to send mail (regardless of the sender or recipient) with Pine, postfix balks with this message:

```
Aug  1 10:10:14 omega postfix/smtpd[5754]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Aug  1 10:10:14 omega postfix/smtpd[5754]: 9B8C42E8DC: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]

Aug  1 10:10:14 omega postfix/postdrop[5755]: fatal: uid=1000: unexpected record type: 84

Aug  1 10:10:15 omega postfix/smtpd[5754]: warning: premature end-of-input on /usr/sbin/postdrop while reading input attribute name
```

Pine then appears to halt for a while, and does not respond to input. After a few minutes, it returns a "failed to send" error (421 is the code, I think), indicating that the message timed out. Then this appears in the syslog:

```
Aug  1 10:15:17 omega postfix/smtpd[5754]: timeout after END-OF-MESSAGE from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Aug  1 10:15:17 omega postfix/smtpd[5754]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```

Sending with mutt or telnet does not produce this error and the mail is delivered properly. However, I prefer Pine. Here is my /etc/postfix/main.cf configuration (host and domain names masked):

```
mvaughn@omega mvaughn $ cat /etc/postfix/main.cf | grep -v ^# | sort

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

mydomain = domain.tld

myhostname = system.domain.tld

myorigin = $myhostname

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.11

relay_domains = $mydestination

relayhost =

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

soft_bounce = no

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450
```

If anyone could advise or... possibly enlighten me as to how the German users solved it...  :Shocked:  I'd be much obliged. Thanks.Last edited by Accipiter on Tue Aug 05, 2003 2:05 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Luminion

Reemerge postfix.

----------

## Accipiter

I just reemerged Postfix. No change.

----------

## Accipiter

New information. I went back and tried an earlier version of Pine to see if it was a bug in the software's current version. So far, I've reproduced the error with pine-4.50-r4 and pine-4.56. It appears as though the German thread arrived at the same conclusion: pine has some undocumented incompatibility with postfix either by configuration or design. I'd need some help finding out what that is so this information can be made known... pine is widely used (I prefer it as a matter of functionality and versatility) and postfix is nothing to sneeze at, so it's certainly worth some time trying to get the two to play nice. If anyone uses pine and postfix together without error, please post here with the appropriate configuration data so information can be collected.

----------

## Milez

I was having the same problems on my server and I figured it out.

I hope this works for you as well.

To correct the sending problem, which I found out was a result of pine's default sendmail path and args being wrong, I put the line:

```
sendmail-path=/usr/sbin/sendmail -oem -t -oi
```

in the file /usr/local/lib/pine.conf.fixed (which I had to create - also, make sure it is permissioned to 644).

That should hopefully correct your problem.

Another problem that I was having, which you may not, was a result of my migrating a bunch of old home dirs of users that had been using pine with a MTA storing mail in the mbox format, whereas now my server uses the maildir format. 

Even though I built pine with maildir support, it wasn't finding the new mail of old users, because it kept falling back on using mbox mode.

So, I put the following line in /usr/local/lib/pine.conf.fixed as well:

```
disable-these-drivers=mbox
```

Good luck!

----------

## jhmartin

Setting the sendmail-path to just /usr/sbin/sendmail resolved the problem for me.

----------

## Urgo

```
sendmail-path=/usr/sbin/sendmail -oem -t -oi

```

worked for me too. Thanks

----------

## ShadowIN

Milez wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> To correct the sending problem, which I found out was a result of pine's default sendmail path and args being wrong, I put the line:
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

For some reason Pine seems to ignore the global configuration files so my only possibility was to make the change manually to each user's  ~/.pinerc file. Any ideas why that? I really wouldn't like to go modify each user's settings separately.

----------

## lasa

If you look at the emerge script you'll see that it replaces /usr/local/lib/pine.conf with /etc/pine.conf in the configuration files, which then also affects pine.conf.fixed. Just move the file to /etc and it will work globally for all users. Took me a while to figure out, but definitely worth the while  :Wink: 

-lasa-

----------

## ShadowIN

...and I was thinking that it would be a more logical place for a configuration file but for some reason didn't try moving them there... 

 :Embarassed: 

Thank you for the help.

----------

## pkxl2

The problem seems to be solved also by a new postfix version. This is what I found by googling a bit:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Tom Diehl wrote: 
> 
> Hi, I am trying to get postfix and pine working together using the postfix
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  net-mail/postfix
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.0.11
> ...

 

Just have to wait for a new ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## robfantini

fyi,

 this is still needed in /etc/pine.conf.fixed:

```
sendmail-path=/usr/sbin/sendmail  -oem -t -oi
```

or else you'll get error messages like this:

```
This is the Postfix program at host fbc3.fantinibakery.com.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be

be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can

delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                        The Postfix program

<unknown>: No recipients specified

```

----------

